# From a fattie to a burek W/Qview



## africanmeat (Nov 15, 2011)

as a member of the YAWYE i made a fattie with no fat it is a crazy idea so bear with me

first i made a dough it is easy

1 1/4 cup flour

4.5 oz yogurt

3.5 oz butter

1/2 tsp salt

mix the flour with the salt and butter in a mixer for 2 minute

then add the yogurt  and mix till soft but not sticky

reap in plastic reap in to the fridge for an hour

 now the crazy thing

minced meat

add salt , pepper hot paprika cumin ,turmeric.

mix make 3 fattie or meat ball and smoke for an hour at 225 with Apple

in a pane fry  an onion with a drop of oil

add the fattie and mix and fry till well done

put it in a strainer and let the oil drip out

flatten the dough in to rings

fill the meat in the middle

close it by pinch it on the adage

put it in a baking tray brush with an egg and add sesame seed

back in an oven at 360 till brown.

i made with that spinach and feta  ravioli with tomato garlic  sauce




























































































No fat but it is Yummy

Thanks for looking


----------



## czarcastic (Nov 15, 2011)

Looks great.  You got my mouth watering!


----------



## alelover (Nov 15, 2011)

It looks yummy. I'll take a plate of that fat or no fat.


----------



## raptor700 (Nov 15, 2011)

Wow Ahron, that looks great 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





I guess I'll have to try this recipe too

Thanks


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 16, 2011)

WOW, that meal looks absolutely delicious Ahron.

What a great recipe!


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 16, 2011)

Czarcastic said:


> Looks great.  You got my mouth watering!


  Thanks it was yummy




alelover said:


> It looks yummy. I'll take a plate of that fat or no fat.


  Yup that what my wife said


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 16, 2011)

Nice JOB...Looks Really Good!...JJ


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 16, 2011)

raptor700 said:


> Wow Ahron, that looks great
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it is so crushable and it Melting in your mouth 




SmokinAl said:


> WOW, that meal looks absolutely delicious Ahron.
> 
> What a great recipe!


  Thanks it idea  came out of Nowhere


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 16, 2011)

Chef JimmyJ said:


> Nice JOB...Looks Really Good!...JJ




 Thanks JJ


----------



## owlcreeksmoker4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Great lookin grub my friend. had my mouth watering


----------



## raymo76 (Nov 28, 2011)

Wow that looks good.


----------



## scarbelly (Nov 28, 2011)

Great job Ahron. I am going to have to give this a run


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 29, 2011)

Owlcreeksmoker4 said:


> Great lookin grub my friend. had my mouth watering




  Thanks i am glad you like it


----------



## africanmeat (Nov 29, 2011)

raymo76 said:


> Wow that looks good.


  Thanks




Scarbelly said:


> Great job Ahron. I am going to have to give this a run


 Thanks i think you will love it and it is an easy dough


----------



## jmonty580 (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks really good, love some meat pies.  Reminds me of some west african meat pies I've had, excellent stuff.

I may make a fattie this weekend.  This makes me think about putting a west african spin on it. hmmmm.


----------



## roller (Dec 1, 2011)

Looks great through eyes of a non YAWYE ...!!!


----------

